# Bicolano: kaipuhan ko sya halaton ta siya ang sakong kaogmahan



## inuyasha_ro

Hi guys,

I saw this bicol message in my fb account:

"dai pede. kaipuhan ko sya halaton ta siya ang sakong kaogmahan"

Can anyone care to translate this in Tagalog?

tnx Thanks so much!


----------



## niernier

inuyasha_ro said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i saw this bicol message in my fb account:
> 
> "dai pede. kaipuhan ko sya halaton ta siya ang sakong kaogmahan"
> 
> can anyone care to translate this in tagalog?
> 
> tnx so much!



Hello Inuyasha, welcome to the Filipino forum.

I'll give my translation, but next time please create a new thread if you have a new topic or translation you wanted to discuss. 

Tagalog:

"Hindi pwede. Kailangan ko siyang hintayin kasi siya ang aking kasiyahan"


----------



## Popoy

Hi guy's I'm trying to learn Bicolano and I came across a word "matangahon". Does someone here know the meaning of it? Thank you.


----------

